# Peter Katin Plays Prokofiev piano concerto no 3



## geoffrey terry (Sep 4, 2008)

This is a surprise for all the Peter Katin fans. A live, orchestral concert from the Royal Festival Hall that includes Peter Katin playing the 3rd piano concerto by Prokofiev. A performance that challenges the excellent Marta Argerich rendering. Peter Katin is accompanied by the Prague Symphony Orchestra conducted by Vaclav Smetacek. 
The recording is the first ever to carry the Code of Conduct guarantee: CNSTR (Certified Natural Sound Technique Recording). Which guarantees that the recording was made without any adjustments during the performance, the conductor being in total control, and that only two microphones were used, in the optimum positions to capture the most natural sound possible. A short sample can be heard on www.orchestralconcertcds.com/home.html
The performance follows a strict rendering of the composer's design and Peter Katin give a polished and brilliant performance. The first work on the disc is the Overture Scapino by Sir William Walton, fireworks indeed. Following the concerto is a delicate ethereal reading of the Rhapsodie Espagnole by Ravel. The concert ends with an encore, the Slavonic Dance no 15 by Dvorak.


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

I've not heard this but look forward very much. The first two disks in the series are fantastic -- both also CNSTR.


----------

